# Unusual 17 Jewel Molnija.



## djw (Oct 12, 2010)

I have discovered an unusual 17 jewel version of the Molnija 3602 movement online here

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170556471377&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

this seems to be a transition movement with features of both the ChK-6 (sometimes known erroneously as 3601) which "always" has 15 jewels and the common 3602 Molnija movement which "always" has 18 jewels.. From what I have manged to find out this 17 jewel movement was quite rare and made for the export market only. dose anybody know more ?


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

djw said:


> I have discovered an unusual 17 jewel version of the Molnija 3602 movement online here
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170556471377&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> this seems to be a transition movement with features of both the ChK-6 (sometimes known erroneously as 3601) which "always" has 15 jewels and the common 3602 Molnija movement which "always" has 18 jewels.. From what I have manged to find out this 17 jewel movement was quite rare and made for the export market only. dose anybody know more ?


I think I have seen the 17 jewel movement before in Iskra pocket watches so I think it is correct, and yet this is very much a domestic market product. Soviet watch exports didn't really get started until the late 1950s, maybe a couple of years after this one was made.


----------

